# New "Block" functionality not working?



## FormerlyHemlock (Apr 18, 2016)

I blocked someone, and yet he's still quoting my posts according to the notification system. Shouldn't I be invisible to him now?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2016)

It caused a slight side-issue, so it's deactivated for a few days while it gets fixed.


----------



## ChrisCarlson (Apr 28, 2016)

As a note, because the new block feature is mutual, I recommend returning the favor by blocking anyone you find to be blocking you. Otherwise, they can potentially temporarily unblock you long enough to read and respond to something you've said then returning you to blocked status before you have way of knowing what was said. Someone doing stuff like that would have to be infuriatingly petty, but this _is_ the interwebs, after all...


----------



## Tony Vargas (May 2, 2016)

Still seeing the same issue Hemlock was.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

Tony Vargas said:


> Still seeing the same issue Hemlock was.




When was the quote/notification made? The feature was turned off for a while. Turning it back on doesn't retroactively remove already sent notifications.

Is the person in question *still* quoting you?


----------



## Kramodlog (May 3, 2016)

The block feature doesn't work when you view articles via the news section and you can still quote them. This is what I mean by news section: http://www.enworld.org/forum/conten...eation-System-From-Owen-Stephens#.VyiQ8fnhDIU

Quickly, people's feelings might get hurt! Turn this public forum into a private email service now!


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

goldomark said:


> The block feature doesn't work when you view articles via the news section and you can still quote them. This is what I mean by news section: http://www.enworld.org/forum/conten...eation-System-From-Owen-Stephens#.VyiQ8fnhDIU




The comments, or the articles themselves?



> Quickly, people's feelings might get hurt! Turn this public forum into a private email service now!




Yeah, the dripping sarcasm merely highlights the issue.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 3, 2016)

Morrus said:


> The comments, or the articles themselves?



The comments. You can see and quote people who blocked you when an article is in "news format". At least on a laptop. I think.



> Yeah, the dripping sarcasm merely highlights the issue.



More like irony, Morrus. EW is a public forum. That is what is interesting about it. Making it less public makes it less attractive and potentially bad for business. But what do I know, right?


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

goldomark said:


> The comments. You can see and quote people who blocked you when an article is in "news format". At least on a laptop. I think.




I'll get that checked out.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 3, 2016)

Morrus said:


> I'll get that checked out.




If you could make it that we could see threads started by people who blocked us, that would be cool too. We just do not see those threads even if posters who haven't blocked us posted in those threads. And vice versa.

It would avoid multiple threads on a same subject.


----------



## Maxperson (May 3, 2016)

I have to say, I dislike the notion that someone can force me to block them by blocking me.  They shouldn't be able to control me like that.  I intentionally don't block anyone because I believe that everyone has something valid to say at least some of the time, no matter how I feel about their postings the rest of the time.  Also, when I respond to a post, I'm not responding only to that person.  I'm also talking to everyone else in the thread who doesn't have me blocked.  It should be sufficient for them not to see my posts.


----------



## Tony Vargas (May 3, 2016)

Morrus said:


> When was the quote/notification made?
> 
> Is the person in question *still* quoting you?



And, again:  5/3/16 at 10:23 AM, in case that helps.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

Tony Vargas said:


> And, again:  5/3/16 at 10:23 AM, in case that helps.




3 weeks ago? Is it happening now, is the important thing. Oh, wait, US dates - today?


----------



## Tony Vargas (May 3, 2016)

Yes, May 2 & May 3, 2016.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

Tony Vargas said:


> Yes, May 2 & May 3, 2016.




And were those on article comment threads?


----------



## Tony Vargas (May 3, 2016)

Morrus said:


> And were those on article comment threads?



I only read the Forums, but I guess article comments get cross-posted there.   Both Quotes were in this thread:  "Latest D&D Survey Says "More Feats, Please!"; Plus New Survey About DMs Guild, Monster Hunter, Inquisitive, & Revenant."  

Last one before that was a 'Laugh,' Wednesday, 20th April, 2016 11:47 PM in thread: "Weak Saving Throws" 
Different poster who had been blocked a lot longer.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

Tony Vargas said:


> I only read the Forums, but I guess article comments get cross-posted there.   Both Quotes were in this thread:  "Latest D&D Survey Says "More Feats, Please!"; Plus New Survey About DMs Guild, Monster Hunter, Inquisitive, & Revenant."
> 
> Last one before that was a 'Laugh,' Wednesday, 20th April, 2016 11:47 PM in thread: "Weak Saving Throws"
> Different poster who had been blocked a lot longer.




Right, yeah, it's the article comments. They're clearly not covered by the block system yet. At least we know what the issue is though.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 4, 2016)

I got blocked by someone (no biggie) but that appears to cause links to other people's quotes get all messed up.  By that I mean someone quotes person X, I click on the link to person X's post to see the full context, and it takes me to someone else's post entirely.  The mutual blocking feature appears to screw up the numbering of the messages in some way.  At least I think that is the cause?


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 6, 2016)

And now I note the "first new post" link does not function correctly if someone has blocked you in a thread as well.  

Between the two problems, it seems like a series of pretty important elements are broken by this new aspect of the blocking feature.  The board is less user friendly for sure without the "new posts" link functioning for a thread.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 14, 2016)

And now I notice when I get XP for a comment in a thread where someone else has blocked me, because it messes up post linkage, I cannot even click on the XP to see which comment was given XP.  It instead takes me to someone else's post.

This is bad guys.  A LOT of functionality is broken by this new blocking feature.  It's making the board in general a lot more difficult to use in unintended ways.  Is anyone working to fix these problems?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 14, 2016)

It's not *that* bad, Mistwell. It's mildly annoying at best - it took you 8 months to notice! And, yes, somebody is constantly fixing minor bugs, including these.


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 15, 2016)

Mistwell said:


> And now I notice when I get XP for a comment in a thread where someone else has blocked me, because it messes up post linkage, I cannot even click on the XP to see which comment was given XP.  It instead takes me to someone else's post.
> 
> This is bad guys.  A LOT of functionality is broken by this new blocking feature.  It's making the board in general a lot more difficult to use in unintended ways.  Is anyone working to fix these problems?




My big complaint is I don't like being bullied by people forcing me to block them against my will.  I don't have a problem with them not wanting to see my posts.  I do have a problem with people "taking my lunch money" when I don't want them to.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 15, 2016)

Morrus said:


> It's not *that* bad, Mistwell. It's mildly annoying at best - it took you 8 months to notice! And, yes, somebody is constantly fixing minor bugs, including these.




It took me 8 months to notice because it took 8 months for someone to block me and cause all these headaches.  And yeah, it's bad.  I cannot click on "new posts".  I cannot click on "someone quoted you".  I cannot click on "someone gave you XP".  I cannot click on links to EnWorld from other sites to see a particular post.  The combination of these problems makes it a lot harder to navigate EnWorld (particularly the new posts part, that is my first access point to all threads) - and it doesn't seem minor to me which is why I posted about it (not like I have a long history over the last decade of posting to Meta a lot).  And for what? It sure doesn't seem like the benefits to EnWorld outweigh these harms.  Why not turn that sub-system off until it's fixed, given it's obviously not functioning as intended at the moment?


----------

